# New Benelli M2 12ga for sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43257998

I want to sell this New benelli M2 12ga because I want to get a Benelli M2 20ga for my waterfowl hunting needs as it will suit me better, and I have a few 12ga's already


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I guess KSL took down my Ad...Ridiculous.......I posted it on Utah Gun Exchange also. you can find it there


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dang! That's a good price for that gun. Someone is going to save $500 for basically a new gun.

Here's the link to your ad.
http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/benelli-m2-12ga/


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SOLD


----------

